# Profinet Topologie erkennen



## thomasgull (22 Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich bin auf der suche nach einer Lösung um die Garäteanordnung im PN Netz selber zu erkennen.
über den Switch von Siemens ist es ja möglich, nur ich habe eine Linientopologie vorhanden.
Folgende Konstellatinon:
Master ist eine 317 DP/PN danach werden 4 Slaves in Linienstruktur angeschlossen. das Problem es soll möglich sein dass die Reihenfolge der 4 Slaves verschoben werden muss. Das Programm soll dazu in einen Einrichtungsmodus gesetzt werden, danach soll es sich bei Aufforderung so konstellieren dass die Modulübergaben wieder stimmen.
Als Module sind eigentlich IM151-3 gedacht.
Eine Variante wäre dass ich ein HW Adressierung durch den Steckverbinder zum Vörgänger mache, Also der Abgangsstecker hat eine gewisse Verschaltung mit der ich am Vorgänger gewisse Eingänge zuordne und so den Nachfolger bestimme.
Nun habt ihr noch Ideen?
Inteligente Ims 151-8 oder was'

Thomas


----------



## snowbda (31 Januar 2010)

Hi!!

Warum soll die Topologie  in Linienstruktur nicht bestimmt werden können? 
Wenn die Devices LLDP unterstützen sind die Nachbarn ja bekannt. Und somit kannst du im Topologieeditor die Topologie auslesen und darstellen.
Gruß,
snowbda


----------



## Deltal (31 Januar 2010)

Also wenn es dir darum geht das die Stationen unabhängig ihrer "Position" im Netz funktionieren, kannste ja einfach die Namen zuweisen.
Die Topologie anzugeben ist imho erst bei den IRT Netzen Pflicht. Bei "normalen" RT Devices ist das Optional.

Sollen die Devices abhängig von ihrer "Position" einen Namen bekommen (Die erste Station ist immer A, die zweite ist immer B) müssen die Devices wie snowbda schon sagte LLDP unterstützen. Dann legst du die Topologie fest und lässt den Controller die Namen zuweisen.


----------



## thomasgull (31 Januar 2010)

Also es geht darum:

Es ist eine Abführstrecke für eine Erdaufbereitungsanlage, und es gibt verschiedene Bänder: Lange-, Kurze Ecken, und Überführungen usw.
Nun die Bänder sind je nach Baustelle in verschieden Positionen und in unterschiedlichen Anzahlen vorhanden.

Für die Band-Bandschnittstelle brauche ich die Reihenfolge, sowie für die Visu um die Reihenfolge zu bestimmen.

gedacht waren als Master eine 315 oder 317 2DP/PN und als Slaves IM 151-3

Grüsse Thomas


----------



## Deltal (31 Januar 2010)

Kannst ja mal hier schauen.. Da gibts auch ein Kapitel über die Zuweisung der Device-Namen via Topologie.


----------



## thomasgull (31 Januar 2010)

Danke für die Infos, Sehr Interessant.

So wie ich es jedoch gelesenhabe ist das für die Projektierung.

Ich bräuchte so ne Erkennung jedoch auf Abruf mit der CPU um die Teilnehmer neu zu ordnen. Als die Daten werden im Programm gebraucht.

grüsse Thomas


----------



## Deltal (31 Januar 2010)

Ich lasse mich da gerne eines besseren belehren aber bei Siemens kommt man vom Programm nicht wirklich auf die HW Konfig.

Du möchtest also soetwas wie "steckt die Module zusammen wie ihr wollt, das Programm konfiguriert sich dann selbst" haben?


----------



## thomasgull (1 Februar 2010)

Ja etw, nicht im Laufenden Betrieb aber die SW soll nicht angerührt werden. Andere Variante wäre dass ich über Stecker eine Kodierung vorgebe und am Vorgänger als Eingänge einlese. Dies geht sonst sicher.
Flexibler wäre jedoch die Daten zu Lesen.


----------

